

Planet Labs makes small, cheap satellites to take high-res pictures of the earth - prostoalex
http://nymag.com/daily/intelligencer/2014/08/tech-start-up-restored-my-faith-in-humanity.html

======
rzimmerman
There's a pretty cool gallery of images here, including a recent one of the
Grand Canyon:

[https://www.planet.com/gallery/](https://www.planet.com/gallery/)

This one showing recent changes in reservoir levels is pretty neat:

[https://www.planet.com/gallery/represa-de-tres-
marias/](https://www.planet.com/gallery/represa-de-tres-marias/)

------
dang
We changed the title to a sentence from the article.

